# Single or two horse bumper pull trailer wanted...requirements inside...



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I dont need it immediately...Maybe not even for months but I decided to start looking...looks like my family and I are finally going to get a horsey place of our own. I currently own two horses but keep them at friends places...

So anyway I have some basic requrements...alot of these have to do with my arabian mare...she is 15 (getting on up there) and Is a trail horse. I am currently having to retrain her...her training was highly inconsistant and she can be a handful (under-exaggeration) to handle and ride. She has also been in two trailer wrecks...thus when you load her she wants to be the last one in and first one out...she also will not be calm enough to back out yet (working on it). With all of her other issues and her age, plus the fact that she has always been allowed to turn around and walk out of a trailer Im in no rush to teach her to back out...maybe one day...but for now Im content for her to just walk into a trailer and let me tie her and for her to be able to walk out of a trailer without getting kicked or her hurt/upset in the process...thus my main requirement is her being able to turn around in it...my other horse isnt an issue...its just her...

So here are my requrements:

1) A 15'3 hand bulky arab can turn around in it. (yes she is a big girl for her breed)
2) Must be a bumper pull...I dont have a hitch for a goose neck or the money to put one in.
3) Can be single horse or two horse...I would prefer two horse but a single is prob more affordable.
4) Ill take a stock trailer if it is wide enough for her to turn around in...I currently use a stock trailer.
5) Must have atleast two axles...ive heard stuff on single axles recently and dont even wanna go there.
6) Must have a good floor...nothing rotted out or damaged...
7) It does NOT have to be pretty...just functional...
8) I need it to be fairly cheap and affordable.
9) It would be nice if it was located in north TX or southern OK...
10)It would be a bonus if it had the right connection for a 2000 model F150...its a strait connection...all four prongs in a row. (by connection I mean the part that plugs into the truck to make the lights and brakes and such work on the trailer...)

Now I will pick the trailer up if I decide to buy...and Im willing to make #10 optional...I can get an adapter if need be...they are cheap in my area. It may also be a while before im ready to buy...I need to round up the cash first...that also means anyone willing to take payments will get a good chance of me buying...

So is there anyone with something like this? If so post pictures and Ill look...Im also going to be check craigs list so any adds found there and posted here would also get attention.

Thank you!


----------



## socks (Dec 28, 2009)

hmm i have a two horse trailer for sale... its kind of old its a 1987 circle j stock trailer, its red... but the reason i am getting rid of it is because it was modified and lifted for a hunting trailer so it will be taller then the normal trailer but my horses get in and out of it just fine..... another problem is i'm in wyoming... if your interested just tell me and i can get you some pictures


----------

